# Dish Pro Hybrid



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

On December 10, I hear DISH is introducing a new type of LNBs, Hubs, and Tap called Dish Pro Hybrid.

Any info?


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

Well, here's what I heard . . . on Dec 10, DISH will introduce "Dish Pro Hybrid" intended for CONUS Hopper & Hopper w/Sling installs:

Dish Pro Hybrid WA Triple LNBF (110, 119, 129) which has 2 outputs, instead of the 3 on a 1000.2 WA Triple LNBF.
Dish Pro Hybrid EA Triple LNBF (61.5 and 72,7) which also has 2 outputs, instead of the 3 on a 1000.2 EA Duo LNBF.
Hybrid Solo Hub
Hybrid Duo Hub
Hybrid Tap
Example current DPP and the new DPH networks:


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

what is the purpose of this? is it to improve picture quality? is it to support the 4k joey?

if it improves picture quality, will current subscribers be able to update for free?


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Certainly a much cleaner way of doing things. I have the set up on the third diagram above. Certainly, the new set up will eliminate extra wires and points of failure, as well as, make it much easier to install. I doubt DISH is going to redo existing installs.

Responding to the above questions: Make it easier to install, Probably not. Probably not. Probably come out and replace, if there are problems with existing set up (cos depends if you have the protection plan or not).


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

nmetro said:


> Certainly a much cleaner way of doing things.


I think that's the main reason and the fact that most Hopper installs could be accomplished with DHP -- note that 2 Hoppers can also be networked using DHP.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Zulu said:


> I think that's the main reason and the fact that most Hopper installs could be accomplished with DHP -- note that 2 Hoppers can also be networked using DHP.


I was wondering about a two Hopper system. It is a shame that a node is still required ... but two wires to the node is better than three on a two Hopper or Hopper + SuperJoey install.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

bnewt said:


> what is the purpose of this? is it to improve picture quality? is it to support the 4k joey?
> 
> if it improves picture quality, will current subscribers be able to update for free?


Just simplifies installation, and it's probably cheaper for them to manufacture as well. No difference in PQ, and it's not likely that this would be required for 4K. No reason to "upgrade" if you're already installed and working.

The only real scenario where an existing customer should "upgrade" is if you are making some kind of change. For example, I want to add a Super Joey soon, and this will allow me to do so without having to run a new coax from the dish.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The interesting thing about this... besides it looks like moving some of the technology to the LNB so they can have a simpler "node"... is... it looks like such a setup would only be usable by a Hopper system. So, IF you had one of these installed, you probably could not go backwards to legacy ViP models? Maybe no one will want to... but I'm thinking of people who maybe own receivers and try the Hopper and decide to go back to their old setup. I'm guessing that you probably can't put anything other than Hoppers on this new setup.

It also takes away the scenario of people trying to mix equipment... Dish won't activate anyway, but you'd have no way to hook them up and even try.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The satellite feed to the SuperJoey is essentially the same as used by a two tuner ViP receiver ... so the new LNB could work with two ViP devices (and nothing else). I would not expect it to work with DPP switches as the LNB only has two outputs.

The new LNB gets in the way of people wanting to do homebrew setups with more than two Hoppers.


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

More DHP info . . .


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Thank you for the clarity.


----------

